# Doodle Thug



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2017)

I reck'n it's ok to discuss a two wheeled motor scooter since Scott just did a post on his Kool scooter he found.
Any way, I recently picked up a rolling chassis Doodle-bug scooter from the 40's.
So upon opening my wonderful new (to me) purchase, I found that: the rear tank's filler was pushed down, and was dented in a bit where it attaches to the bikes frame. I found a suitable wrench's head to fit into and to allow me to grip underside of filler area to pull down with some force to undent it. Yea! it worked. Next, I utilized a foot or so of wood broom handle to punch out the two rear dents at the mounting surface. Yea! So far so good. I didn't care for all the solder globbed around the fuel exit fitting, so wire brushed and did a better job of solder work. Yea!
Next, I had to unbend the front fender where it slopped around the shipping crate, unfastened, and had gotten badly crushed.  I used a hammer in opposite direction of bend and formed it back into submission. Yea!
I haven't been able to locate the missing jack shaft/transmission parts, so I just ordered some re-pop pieces. Blew off/cleaned engine... lots of kitty litter (oil dry) in on her for some reason. Removed dents from engine shroud.
I also ordered 10' of #41 chain so as to have extra for "Modifications" :eek:
That's all so far, but my current plans are to forget a standard 2-3hp mill and stuff in my twin cylinder circa 1945 4 stroke cycle Fairbanks-Morse 4hp (at 1800 rpm) prob closer to 6-8 at 3600 rpm, if she goes that high.
I'm gonna name her "Doodle-Thug", cause she'll be nasty! So keep tuned...


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2017)

Ok, some progress.....
Dam, this mill is bigger than I thought. Oh, It fits in the bike no problem, but the carb and crankcase ventilation tube*(6)* in the dang way. Undaunted, I figured a way to install it.


 

 



Now *THATS an ENGINE!* :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Aug 28, 2017)

More progress..
Ordered pulley's, chain, links.
Was gonna run a clutch pulley, but decided to go the Whizzer style slip clutch method. Devised a pulley tensioning setup, and made an arm *(5) *to release tension ala clutch lever/cable.(Made from a shelve bracket) That took some doing, but that's done. also ran a different brake cable, and am using a twist-grip throttle instead of lever throttle. That's done also.
Marked engine mounting holes and awaiting new titanium drill bits... all my bits are mostly crap from countless projects.
After engine mounted, should just need to finish new carb mount*(3)*, mount gravity feed fuel tank (fuel pump had to be removed, in frames way, but will save for when I ever need to use them), install starter sheave pulley and fill with oil.



130


----------



## Gordon (Aug 28, 2017)

That engine is certainly larger than the NP Briggs those things came with!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2017)

I expect nothing less than wheelstands & 1/4 mile wheelies


----------



## oldiron73 (Aug 29, 2017)

Keep us posted on the build.
Nice job so far.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 31, 2017)

Some more progress....
replaced shroud on engine, removed engine, drilled engine mounting holes (nice having new drill bits!!!!!), re-installed engine, worked on carb adapter (lift).




208


----------



## bricycle (Sep 1, 2017)

More work...
Enlarged carb mount where reducer had a flange kind of in the way* 12*. re-mounted carb, all control cables and linkage.
Mounted fuel tank to handlebars*(14)*, and removed main drive pulley*(15)* (have a heavy iron pulley to replace it*(16)*. Old sheet metal drive pulley to be modified into rope-sheave*(15)*. (Maybe electric start later, but heavy enough now!)
More pics coming....



223


----------



## bricycle (Sep 1, 2017)

*(1) *Extension I made to reach down to governor, due to having to raise carb to clear framework.
*(2) *Carb mounting extensions, *(3) *Intake manifold extension
*(4) *Oil dip stick (2.5 quart sump/pressure system)
*(5) *Slip clutch actuation arm
*(6) *Crankcase ventilation tube(to air cleaner)
*(6.5) *Crankcase ventilation extension
*(7) *Throttle bracketry I made
*(8) *Mechanical fuel pump, cannot use due to frame in the way
*(9) *Top of *(3) *intake manifold
*(10) *Jackshaft tensioner (water closet actuator arm...lol!)
*(11) *Not a lot of room to clear carb intake manifold and crankcase ventilation tube! Sigh!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


can you find the scooter on Mr. Doodle-Thug?



244


----------



## bricycle (Sep 2, 2017)

More progress...
Swapped drive pulleys out, made and installed crankcase ventilation tube extension*(6.5)*, ran fuel line, made and installed kickstand (large eye bolt)*(17)*.
*
(6.5) *Crankcase ventilation tube extension
*(13) *carb with air cleaner and vent extension
*(14) *Quart fuel tank
*(15) *New drive pulley
*(16) *Old pulley with notch cut for rope start
*(17) *Kick stand (large eyebolt)



 

 

 

 





300 9-12-17


----------



## bricycle (Sep 17, 2017)

Basically complete...(are they ever Really complete??)





















312
352
374
434
623 8-7-19


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2019)

anyone else with a Doodlebug?


----------



## Pedals Past (May 29, 2020)

1946 1-1/2 hp kick start model B with Beam washing machine fluid drive slip clutch 973 made with this motor/clutch combo 40,000 total production most using 1-1/2 hp kick start B/S - some used V-plex clutch some flex drive and some a Beam fluid in 1947 the super had front back brake the clinton brake clutch and idle are all one brake handle pretty cool its opposite engage arm to idle start wide open slips into full rpm- this is my VW camper gas runner - 23 mph on flat ground 11 mph on 6% slope using beam fluid clutch vplex - 26-13 on same slopes



 rarest Doodle made series B Clinton/Beam


----------



## Pedals Past (May 29, 2020)

1948 super w/5 hp pull start briggs (custom)
1948 super w/1-1/2 hp kickstart B/S (last model D series)
1946 series A w/1-1/2 hp b/s kick start (first model w/ 5 vent grill beam clutch 
1947 series C w/1-1/2 hp b/s (3 grill w/flex drive clutch)


----------



## bricycle (May 29, 2020)

Now that's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## Pedals Past (May 29, 2020)

bricycle said:


> More progress...
> Swapped drive pulleys out, made and installed crankcase ventilation tube extension*(6.5)*, ran fuel line, made and installed kickstand (large eye bolt)*(17)*.
> *
> (6.5) *Crankcase ventilation tube extension
> ...


----------



## Pedals Past (May 29, 2020)

i like kickstand the original suck use 4x4 blocks when transporting or storing dont trust it


----------



## Pedals Past (May 29, 2020)

I found cogged belt seems to work better so u run no clutch straight pully with pull start ring


----------

